# Latest beer purchase



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Here it is in all of its glory


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

BigBasMan said:


> Here it is in all of its glory


Nice I brewed a AB clone last summer and still have a case of it left both are good.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBasMan said:


> Here it is in all of its glory


That is a great beer. Enjoy. The only problem with that beer is that none of my friends like it. I think it is awesome.

Woogie:al


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

love some arrogant bastard....ashame ya cant get it anywhere around here. i have beer envy!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

That's awsome! I love a good excuse to cuss. I'll have to try that brew sometime....never heard of it.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

sparkygreen said:


> love some arrogant bastard....ashame ya cant get it anywhere around here. i have beer envy!


I had to drive into PA to get it because of the [email protected]$$ WV 6% cap.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Woogie said:


> That is a great beer. Enjoy. The only problem with that beer is that none of my friends like it. I think it is awesome.
> 
> Woogie:al


They're not worthy


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Woogie said:


> The only problem with that beer is that none of my friends like it.


Woogie, clearly you need new friends 

Stone is one of my fav American breweries.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

muziq said:


> Woogie, clearly you need new friends
> 
> Stone is one of my fav American breweries.


Nope... more for you.


----------



## y0c (Mar 28, 2007)

a beautiful sight..:dr:al

i will be purchasing a keg of this fine ale for my graduation in 4 weeks. cannot wait.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

y0c said:


> a beautiful sight..:dr:al
> 
> i will be purchasing a keg of this fine ale for my graduation in 4 weeks. cannot wait.


That sounds awesome. I like my beer with a slap in the face.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Woogie said:


> The only problem with that beer is that none of my friends like it.


Why on earth would that be a problem? They won't mooch off of your beer stash--sounds ideal to me.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

erictheobscure said:


> Why on earth would that be a problem? They won't mooch off of your beer stash--sounds ideal to me.


Exactly. None of my friends really smoke cigars either. Not a problem for me. :ss


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I gotta admit, not a big fane of Stone. I have some buddies that like it but i just can't get into it. I miss Oregon beer. Rogue, now that's a brewery. Try it out if you can find it local.

http://www.rogue.com


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> I gotta admit, not a big fane of Stone. I have some buddies that like it but i just can't get into it. I miss Oregon beer. Rogue, now that's a brewery. Try it out if you can find it local.
> 
> http://www.rogue.com


Gotta love Rogue. Most of their beer is terrific. They use the same yeast (Pacman yeast) in all of their beers though, so if you don't like it, you don't like much of it. I sure do though. Especially the Shakespeare Stout.

Mike


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> I gotta admit, not a big fane of Stone. I have some buddies that like it but i just can't get into it. I miss Oregon beer. Rogue, now that's a brewery. Try it out if you can find it local.
> 
> http://www.rogue.com


I am also a big fan of Rogue's Dead Guy Ale. However, I still prefer the Arrogant Bastard.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Never tried it before but what it says on the box is very funny!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

What % is AB?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Greerzilla said:


> What % is AB?


7.2%


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> What % is AB?


Not 100% for sure since I don't have one if front of me, but I think it is around 7.2.

Woogie


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

My buddy bought the Double Bastard special ale and we both hated it. He likes the normal AB. Any one else try this thing?

http://www.arrogantbastard.com/doublebastard/index.html


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

jdean33442 said:


> My buddy bought the Double Bastard special ale and we both hated it. He likes the normal AB. Any one else try this thing?
> 
> http://www.arrogantbastard.com/doublebastard/index.html


Yup I don't know if I liked it but I didn't hate it. I have one bottle left I was saving for something but I've forgotten what that was


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> My buddy bought the Double Bastard special ale and we both hated it. He likes the normal AB. Any one else try this thing?
> 
> http://www.arrogantbastard.com/doublebastard/index.html


I liked it but you have to be prepared. It packs quite a punch.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

That is one product I would buy based on name only . How about Wreched Whore Ale ? Does anyone make it yet ? In this area Arrogant Bastards are easy to find , however I feel that the Ale may not be so easy to find !


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> That is one product I would buy based on name only . How about Wreched Whore Ale ? Does anyone make it yet ?


If no one does, someone should.

Anyway, if anyone is thinking this beer is a gimmick, give it a try. Stone is almost universally respected as one of, if not, the top American brewery. They don't put out 100 different brews like Dogfish Head, but what they do make is excellent.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

love Rogue Dead Guy ale, and I've been wanting to try this Arrogant Bastard Ale for a long time, but can't get it down here in Florida. A 6 pack shipped from CAlifornia will cost me $30. :tg For that price I'll get the clone and brew 2 cases.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice box purchase.
Love the name.
:tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I found it at Trainos in Mt.Laurel NJ . Woo Hoo . Bought a couple big bottles and a CHIMAY gift set sampler .


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Never heard of this before. What is it like?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's like someone spitting in your face and then giving you $100, a little shocking at first but then it gets real good.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> Rogue, now that's a brewery. Try it out if you can find it local.
> 
> http://www.rogue.com


i saw the rogue selections last weekend when i was making some other purchases. thought about giving it a try but already had some others on the list. i'll have to try some out next time.

on another note. i think we need to start some kind of beer thread that doesn't get lost and forgotten about. sorta like this one. post some pics and a little review.

Lee


----------



## badmonkey (Oct 29, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I found it at Trainos in Mt.Laurel NJ . Woo Hoo . Bought a couple big bottles and a CHIMAY gift set sampler .


Chimay...now that's some good stuff but expensive around here


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

badmonkey said:


> Chimay...now that's some good stuff but expensive around here


Pretty expensive everywhere. :al


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I found it at Trainos in Mt.Laurel NJ . Woo Hoo . Bought a couple big bottles and a CHIMAY gift set sampler .


Chimay! Now we're talkin' great beer. Expensive, yes, but one of my favorites.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know if you guys have heard of it, but Allagash Odyssey is one of my all-time favorites. If you can find it, buy a few.

http://www.allagash.com/odyssey.htm


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

yep i've had this stuff. Very interesting flavor. The wood barrel aftertaste took me off guard at first.



BigBasMan said:


> I don't know if you guys have heard of it, but Allagash Odyssey is one of my all-time favorites. If you can find it, buy a few.
> 
> http://www.allagash.com/odyssey.htm


----------

